# Bout time to get your GUMBO on!!



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Gumbo party!!!
Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 

:chef::chef::chef::chef::chef:

DATE: December 2th Saturday starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or appetizer(optional) and your beverage of choice. 

Parking is very limited and the street is narrow. 

YES!!! i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Always a great time


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet tradition!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish I was down there I would sure go. I love some good gumbo. The spicier the better.

Done got hungry now. Thinking about some good smoked butt sandwiches & gumbo.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

for gumbo


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

better start saving the bacon grease.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys I GOT THIS. This ain't my first rodeo. PFF you are invited. I have a great turnout. You don't have to know me. Most do. I always have newbie's each year. Reminders: bring drink of choice, parking is terrible: carpool or uber or prepare to walk. Bring an appetizer or not. If questions, pm me. I'm not as good at checking p.m's as in the past. Food, Fellowship, Friends....that's what it is about. And the celebration of "H" season ended!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gotta miss it this year, as "H" Season has me in Naples, Florida for awhile


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Today is the DAY!! Shrimp peeled (thanks team Peelers), trilogy cut, Stocks made, turkey pulled, sausage grilled. Time to put it together. If you have never been, consider this your first but not last.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FishnLane said:


> Today is the DAY!! Shrimp peeled (thanks team Peelers), trilogy cut, Stocks made, turkey pulled, sausage grilled. Time to put it together. If you have never been, consider this your first but not last.


Somehow I missed this memo. Will you have a hot grill? I could bring some back strap.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Or I could bring dessert goodies


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great as always. Thank you.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

no pics?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

don't know how you do it lane,
but
best gumbo yet! 
loaded with seafood.
thanks for having us.
great to see everyone.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks PFF'rs!! It was fun as expected!!! Perfect temp (for me). Spooney, sorry didn't see your post but would have fire'd up that grill for YOU. Great seeing your family too. You never know who's going to show up. Heck even Wade made an appearance after catching a boatload of fish!!! No, I didn't mind the smell!!! Always love my Westsiders!!!! NextStep, Crowining Around, Blooming, Dennis, Rich, Tina and Beth. Heck There isn't enough space for all the attendees. I appreciate each of you! I think this was the 12th annual. I'll keep on trying as long as I can. I can't figure out the pics anymore. The older i get, the less pics I take. Just enjoying each other and catchin' up on "stories". Great Celebration of the End of H Season!!!!


----------

